#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Cамые полезные кухни мира

## Юрий К.

Самые полезные кухни мира




> Журнал Forbes обнародовал десять стран, кулинарная традиция которых способствует поддержанию хорошей формы и долголетию.
> 
> Самой здоровой признана кухня Японии, где ожирением страдают только 1,5% нации, в то время как средний возраст жизни составляет 82 года. Национальная кулинария широко использует все виды капусты — от листовой до брокколи — прекрасно дополняемые рыбой и блюдами из сои. Главным источником углеводов является богатая микроэлементами лапша из гречневой муки. Вероятно, не последнюю роль играет и то, что у японцев не принято есть «до отвала», а лучше завершить трапезу при наполнении желудка на 80%.
> 
> На второй строчке рейтинга здоровой пищи — кухня Сингапура, страны, где средний срок жизни составляет как и в Японии 82 года при 1,8% тучных людей. Хотя основу питания составляет рис, в меню включается достаточно много овощей и рыбы. Мясо здесь не часто подается к столу. А потребность в сладостях местные жители обычно утоляют тропическими фруктами или низкокалорийными десертами на основе плодов.
> 
> Кухня Китая входит в «тройку» наиболее полезных за счет того, что две-трети блюд приготовлена из овощей, фруктов , бобовых или цельных зерновых, приправленных травами, кореньями, имбирем и чесноком. И, возможно, если бы не увлечение жареным, средний возраст граждан этой страны был бы гораздо более 73 лет. Толстых китайцев насчитывается лишь 1,8%.
> 
> Хорошая диета у шведов, хотя в силу климатических особенностей на столе здесь не представлено изобилие овощей и фруктов. Однако добротные молочные продукты в сочетании с черным хлебом, рыбой и ягодами, составляющими основу рациона, вполне способствуют средней продолжительности жизни до 81 года. Сверх меры упитанными считаются 11% граждан Швеции.
> ...


Капуста, капуста и еще раз капуста.  :Smilie:

----------

Вова Л. (05.03.2010)

----------


## Юань Дин

А русские пельмешки под запотевшую водочку на каком месте.

----------


## Юрий К.

:Smilie:  

*Vodka от Forbes*

Vodka has come a long way in its 900-year history. … click on the link,  and as the Russian were wont to say "Na Zdorovia!"

----------

Юань Дин (06.03.2010)

----------


## Zom

Встретил на просторах интернета, запощщу так... сюда.. ))


- Мама, а мороженое полезнее чем сосиски?
- Сынок, сейчас даже покурить полезней, чем сосиски.

----------

Aion (10.05.2013), Bob (10.05.2013), Ittosai (10.05.2013), Neroli (11.05.2013), SlavaR (11.05.2013), Володя Володя (10.05.2013), Дхармананда (10.05.2013), Иоанн (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Не знаю....

Для меня самое вкусное в России, -- это говяжьи котлеты (хотя Сака Дава начался, некошерно говорить об этом), маринованные либо солёные грибы, солёные огурцы, квашеная капуста, морепродукты, селедка, бородинский хлеб. Ягоды. Кстати, и сосиски тоже.

----------


## Буль

> Для меня самое вкусное в России, -- это говяжьи котлеты


В русских блюдах отродясь не было говяжьих котлет!  :Frown: 




> маринованные либо солёные грибы


Маринады в русской кухне не употребляются




> морепродукты


Морепродукты? В русской кухне? Откуда бы они там взялись, барыня? Из Белого моря?  :Wink:  В русской кухне только рыбы!




> Кстати, и сосиски тоже.


Кстати, сосиски -- немецкое блюдо. Wurst. С умляутом, которого у меня нет на клавиатуре  :Wink: 

Это я к тому, что русская кухня, по понятным причинам, в современной кулинарии почти не используется. Что жаль  :Frown:

----------

Эделизи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Это я к тому, что русская кухня, по понятным причинам, в современной кулинарии почти не используется. Что жаль


Я не говорю про именно русскую кухню. Я говорю про то, чем питаюсь в России. А так да, самое большое гастрономическое удовольствие получила в Женеве и её пригородах, где и стейк был отменный, и салаты, и морепродукты.

----------


## Буль

> Я не говорю про именно русскую кухню. Я говорю про то, чем питаюсь в России.


То, чем питаются в России, правильней бы было назвать "кухня строителей коммунизма", или "Mahlzeitersatz" в нацистской Германии того же периода.

----------

Нико (10.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> В русских блюдах отродясь не было говяжьих котлет! 
> 
> 
> 
> Маринады в русской кухне не употребляются
> 
> 
> 
> Морепродукты? В русской кухне? Откуда бы они там взялись, барыня? Из Белого моря?  В русской кухне только рыбы!
> ...


Супы. Овощи. Молоко. Пшено. Огород. Птица. Заяц. Речная рыба?
Знаю что есть одна книжка с русскими супами на каждый день года, столько их много.

----------


## Нико

> То, чем питаются в России, правильней бы было назвать "кухня строителей коммунизма", или "Mahlzeitersatz" в нацистской Германии того же периода.


Всё равно лучше, чем в Индии. Хотя бы выбор есть. 

Но Швейцария -- это было супер.... Там как-то ещё салаты готовить умеют с бальзамическим уксусом. Сколько тут не пробовала -- не получается. (((

----------

Буль (10.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Вот, допустим, теперь у нас Сака Дава. Сегодня пошли в ресторан, заказали овощи по-индийски и лепёшки -- наан с маслом. Ни то, ни другое у меня просто не пошло. Вечером поела консервированных сосисек с хлебом и горчицей. Пошло. Но ведь поститься надо в этот месяц.....

----------


## Буль

> Супы. Овощи. Молоко. Пшено. Огород. Птица. Заяц. Речная рыба?


Ваши аллюзии на русскую кухню я понял. Действительно, смешно. Многие в таком стиле и думают  :Wink: 




> Знаю что есть одна книжка с русскими супами на каждый день года, столько их много.


Книжек, действительно, много. И "русская кухня" на них написано. Частно даже: "православная". А откроешь -- внутри котлеты, пельмени и супы...  :Mad:  Супы в русской традиции подавали только каликам.  :EEK!:

----------

Володя Володя (10.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Супы в русской традиции подавали только каликам


Это как понимать?

----------


## Буль

> Это как понимать?


Так и понимать. Или я не так понял Ваш вопрос?

----------


## Нико

> Так и понимать. Или я не так понял Ваш вопрос?


Кто такие калики, и почему в русской кухне только им подавали супы?

----------


## Буль

> Кто такие калики, и почему в русской кухне только им подавали супы?


Калики -- это ну... нищие. Те, которые просили милостыню. См. Википедию

Им подавали еду, обычно это были остатки, и их вторично разогревали с водой. И называлось это не "суп", а "похлёбка".

Супы в современном понимании пришли из французской кухни, и то достаточно поздней. Все они основаны на отдельно приготовленном бульоне. В "обычной", бытовой российской кухне, супов не варят, это всё похлёбки, сколько бы не кидали туда ценных ингредиентов. Честно говоря, это целое дело -- сварить хороший суп, наверное, не на форуме это нужно обсуждать, тут целую ОЧЕРЕДНУЮ популярную книгу можно написать!   Дзэн-искусство приготовления французских супов...  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Калики -- это ну... нищие. Те, которые просили милостыню. См. Википедию
> 
> Им подавали еду, обычно это были остатки, и их вторично разогревали с водой. И называлось это не "суп", а "похлёбка".
> 
> Супы в современном понимании пришли из французской кухни, и то достаточно поздней. Все они основаны на отдельно приготовленном бульоне. В "обычной", бытовой российской кухне, супов не варят, это всё похлёбки, сколько бы не кидали туда ценных ингредиентов. Честно говоря, это целое дело -- сварить хороший суп, наверное, не здесь это нужно обсуждать.


А чего, борщ и щи -- это не супы разве? Туда же можно отнести грибную лапшу с макаронами?

----------

Кузьмич (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

О, я ещё забыла про свекольник. Потрясающий суп на летнее время. )))

----------

Эделизи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

Но это наше. А вот французский луковый суп мало кто умеет по-настоящему приготовить.

----------


## Буль

> А чего, борщ и щи -- это не супы разве?


Смотря какой точки зрения (и терминологии) придерживаться. В настоящее время кухня имеет либо оригинальную рецептуру (и, соответственно, название, см. "пицца" и т.д.), либо приближение к национальному представлению. Например, я уже писал, что _наш_ борщ во французской кухне классифицируется как "горячий салат".




> Туда же можно отнести грибную лапшу с макаронами?


Вы же сами характеризуете блюдо описательно, а не термином. Это означает, что блюдо является составным, так ведь?

_Отличительный признак: 
-- Дайте мне того-то.
-- Вам с чем?
-- С тем-то._ 

_Хотя, грибная лапша с макаронами? Хммм..._  :Confused:

----------

Кузьмич (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Например, я уже писал, что _наш_ борщ во французской кухне классифицируется как "горячий салат".


Но это же нонсенс? Какой ещё горячий салат? 


> Вы же сами характеризуете блюдо описательно, а не термином. Это означает, что блюдо является составным, так ведь?


Грибные супы разные бывают. Одни, как тут, просто грибы с крахмалом и сливками. Другие, как в России принято, заливают лапшой. ))))

----------


## Буль

> Но это же нонсенс? Какой ещё горячий салат?


В Вашем пищевом понимании "русской кухни" это наверняка нонсенс. А французы сливают из борща (ненужную) жидкость, и подают как горячий салат, представляете?  :Wink: 




> Грибные супы разные бывают. Одни, как тут, просто грибы с крахмалом и сливками. Другие, как в России принято, заливают лапшой. ))))


Честно говоря, я не понял, что такое "как тут", но лапша -- это не русское блюдо.

*В современной кухне России практически нет национальных русских блюд.*

----------

Джнянаваджра (11.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Прану кушаем.

----------


## sergey

> *В современной кухне России практически нет национальных русских блюд.*


А как вы определяете, какое из современных русских блюд - национальное? Пишут, что лапша вошла в русскую кухню в 17 веке (после присоединения в 16-ом Казанского и Астраханских ханств, Сибири...). Сейчас - 21-ый. Четыре века наверное - достаточный срок, чтобы считать лапшу традиционной русской едой.)

----------


## Нико

> В Вашем пищевом понимании "русской кухни" это наверняка нонсенс. А французы сливают из борща (ненужную) жидкость, и подают как горячий салат, представляете?


Для меня борщ без жидкости -- не блюдо. (((




> Честно говоря, я не понял, что такое "как тут", но лапша -- это не русское блюдо.


Ну, значит, позаимствовали. )

----------

Иоанн (11.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> А как вы определяете, какое из современных русских блюд - национальное? Пишут, что лапша вошла в русскую кухню в 17 веке. Сейчас - 21-ый. Четыре века наверное - достаточный срок, чтобы считать лапшу традиционной русской едой.


Ну, если просто, в виде шутки, то я определяю это по слову "вошла". Это значит что она не исконная  :Wink: 

А если серьёзно, но она не соответствует характеру приготовления блюд русской кухни.

----------


## Буль

> Для меня борщ без жидкости -- не блюдо. (((


Совершенно не удивляюсь. Даже, наверное, без сметаны в борще Вам будет "скучно"? Тоже соглашусь.

А французы борщ, который они взяли из Украины после отступления Наполеона, просто не признают. Такова классификация кухонь.  :Wink:

----------

Нико (11.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> Для меня борщ без жидкости -- не блюдо. (((


Ха-ха! Пришла мне в голову аналогия:

французы, смотрящие на Вас, кушающую украинский борщ, пришли бы в такое же недоумение, как если бы Вы, по приезде во Францию, получили бы на стол миску с квашеной капустой, которая плавала бы в рассоле, (_хозяйка, ты разве не могла рассол на утро оставить?_), и при Вас, через раз под коньяк, французы принялись хлебать _ЭТО_ ложками!!! Добавляя в это холодное кетчуп по вкусу!!! Представляете?  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Ха-ха! Пришла мне в голову аналогия:


Трудно представить. )))) Так же, как трудно представить себе нерусских и неукраинских людей, употребляющих сало с горчицей. )

----------


## Ашвария

> Совершенно не удивляюсь. Даже, наверное, без сметаны в борще Вам будет "скучно"? Тоже соглашусь.
> 
> А французы борщ, который они взяли из Украины после отступления Наполеона, просто не признают. Такова классификация кухонь.


Потому шо оне его готовить не умеют  :Smilie: 
Вот Бао даже такое наверно никогда не ел.
Называется борщ с ушками.  :Smilie: 
1. Варите борщ.
2. На подсолнечном масле жарите, мелко нарезав, одну среднюю луковицу и двести грамм грибов, лучше белых.
С одним маленьким куриным яйцом замешиваете тесто на воде из полтора стакана муки.
готовите с грибной начинкой маленькие такие пельменчики, слепив ихние пельменные оба краешка вместе. Получаются такие типа  :Smilie:  ушки  :Smilie: 
Варите эти ушки в подсоленном кипятке 5минут после всплытия на поверхность.
И в каждой тарелке борща обязательно эти ушки должны быть. Такой борщ с ушками в западной Украине обязательно готовят в канун Рождества. А кто любит - когда захочет, как и гречаники с горохом и фасолью (но это уже другая история)

----------


## sergey

> Ну, если просто, в виде шутки, то я определяю это по слову "вошла". Это значит что она не исконная


)) Это понятно, но я считаю, что жизнь меняется, и то, что долго, столетия, уже тут есть, можно считать своим (может не всегда, по-разному). Например те же пельмени - все-таки русские пельмени отличаются от мантов, буузов.




> А если серьёзно, но она не соответствует характеру приготовления блюд русской кухни.


Сужу, как обыватель: с детства (т.е. с 60 годов прошлого века) ел лапшу в разных видах: например в супе, котлета могла быть с лапшой и т.д. и дома, и в общепите. Так что вполне традиционная советская еда.))
А пишут же, что в русской кухне уже с 17 века.

----------


## Буль

> 2. На подсолнечном масле жарите, мелко нарезав, одну среднюю луковицу и двести грамм грибов, лучше белых.


Вы их жарите вместе?




> слепив ихние пельменные оба краешка вместе.


*Их*. Не ихние! Слепив оба краешка.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Варите эти ушки в подсоленном кипятке 5минут после всплытия на поверхность.


Зачем Вы подсаливаете кипяток, можно узнать?

----------


## Буль

> )) Это понятно, но я считаю, что жизнь меняется, и то, что долго, столетия, уже тут есть, можно считать своим (может не всегда, по-разному). Например те же пельмени - все-таки русские пельмени отличаются от мантов, буузов.


Это  не отличие, а вариативность. В современном российском применении к пельменям ещё и примитивность. Пельмени -- походное охотничье блюдо, своего рода неприкосновенный запас. На Руси никто, будучи в здоровом уме, ДОМА такое бы не стал есть. Это всё равно, как если бы, усадив всю сеью за стол, хозяйка бы "разбодяжила" кипятком гороховый концентрат.  :EEK!: 




> Сужу, как обыватель: с детства (т.е. с 60 годов прошлого века) ел лапшу в разных видах: например в супе, котлета могла быть с лапшой и т.д. и дома, и в общепите. Так что вполне традиционная советская еда.))
> А пишут же, что в русской кухне уже с 17 века.


С таким подходом Вам в пору рассказывать о русской вилке и т.д.   :Confused:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (11.05.2013)

----------


## sergey

> С таким подходом Вам в пору рассказывать о русской вилке и т.д.


Изобрели вилку конечно не русские. Но если вы скажете, что есть вилкой это не по-русски (а у вас логика к этому клонится, если лапша в грибном супе - это не русское), то я думаю, что скорее вы будете неправы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Изобрели вилку конечно не русские. Но если вы скажете, что есть вилкой это не по-русски (а у вас логика к этому клонится, если лапша в грибном супе - это не русское), то я думаю, что скорее вы будете неправы.


Непробелправы будете вы, т.к. я никогда не писал про лапшу в грибном супе. И здесь, к тому же, мы говорим не о русском столовом этикете (который, безусловно, отличается от европейских), а о русской кухне. 

P.S. вы знаете, вы заставили меня задуматься: является ли "яркая" рецептура самостоятельным блюдом? Ведь когда говорят: "черниговские вареники", "киевские..." это же вариации. А вот, например, монгольские буузы и сибирские пельмени -- это вариации, или параллельные ветви? Пойду медитировать...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ашвария

> 1.Вы их жарите вместе?
> 2.*Их*.Не ихние! Слепив оба краешка. 
> 3.Зачем Вы подсаливаете кипяток, можно узнать?




1.Зимой настоящие грибы не растут (настоящими называют белые грибы  :Smilie: ). Сушёные грибы с вечера надо замочить (да простят меня шактофобы на этом слове), а утром минут 40 отварить. Потом так: на сковородку с немного масла крошат лук, а на него нарезают эти грибы. Как только лук слегка поджарится, перемешивают, накрывают крышкой и уменьшают огонь. Через несколько минут открывают и снова мешают. Со свежими грибами проще: прямо сырые на слой лука и дробят. Только если это точно проверенные грибы. Солят уже готовую начинку.
2.Прошу прощения, я сильно нерусская  :Smilie: 
3.А так у нас всегда готовят. Если что, лучше форму держат.
Да, ещё забыла одно. Раз в тесто кладут яйцо, месить его надо, добавив немного подсолнечного рафинированного масла. 15грамм примерно, чтобы тесто к рукам не липло. Только не оливкового, ато ушки станут мылом вонять  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

Ладно, Бао, я принял к сведению, что вы считаете, что лапша -- это не русское блюдо.)




> Непробелправы


Выделением пробела вы хотите обратить внимание на правописание? Это слово с "не" допускает как раздельное, так и слитное написание, в зависимости от контекста. Я считаю, что и в моём, и, скорей всего, и в вашем предложении, правильно будет "неправ". Вот тут есть обсуждение и некоторые обоснования.

----------


## Буль

> 1.Зимой настоящие грибы не растут (настоящими называют белые грибы ). Сушёные грибы с вечера надо замочить (да простят меня шактофобы на этом слове), а утром минут 40 отварить.


40 минут варить после замачивания???  :EEK!:  А Вы не рискуете получить слизь с грибным запахом?

Я просто замачиваю в тёплой воде сушёные грибы на ночь, потом отжимаю, вот и всё...




> Потом так: на сковородку с немного масла крошат лук


Простите, но кто так делает?




> Как только лук слегка поджарится, перемешивают, накрывают крышкой и уменьшают огонь.


То есть они жарят лук только с одной стороны?




> Солят уже готовую начинку.


 :Kiss: 




> 3.А так у нас всегда готовят. Если что, лучше форму держат.


Сделайте кипяток покруче, вот и всё. Можно обойтись и вовсе без яйца, если замесите тесто на воде (сыворотке) и оставите его прежде на 1-2 часа. Клейковина сделает своё дело, поэтому она так и называется.




> Да, ещё забыла одно. Раз в тесто кладут яйцо, месить его надо, добавив немного подсолнечного рафинированного масла. 15грамм примерно, чтобы тесто к рукам не липло.


Я бы не стал так делать. Масло не даст воде проникнуть в клейковину. Лучше просто время от времени омывать руки тёплой водой.




> Только не оливкового, ато ушки станут мылом вонять


 :Kiss:  Меня вообще удивляет желание людей излишне тратить дорогое оливковое масло EVOO на неподобающие действия.

----------


## Буль

> Ладно, Бао, я принял к сведению, что вы считаете, что лапша -- это не русское блюдо.)
> 
> Это слово с "не" допускает как раздельное, так и слитное написание, в зависимости от контекста. Я считаю, что и в моём, и, скорей всего, и в вашем предложении, правильно будет "неправ". Вот тут есть обсуждение и некоторые обоснования.


Конечно, я знаю, что могут быть два написания. Но в том контексте требовалось писать раздельно.  :Wink:

----------


## sergey

> Но в том контексте требовалось писать раздельно.


Я считаю, что в предложении, которое я написал - нет (можно вставить слово, подчеркивающее утверждение, например "весьма неправы"). В любом случае, я считаю, что тыкать в (действительные или мнимые) грамматические ошибки своего собеседника - невежливо.

----------


## Буль

> Я считаю, что в предложении, которое я написал - нет (можно вставить слово, подчеркивающее утверждение, например "весьма неправы").


Вы написали: "я думаю, что скорее вы будете неправы". Куда там Вы предлагаете вставить слово "весьма", и что это объяснит?




> В любом случае, я считаю, что тыкать в (действительные или мнимые) грамматические ошибки своего собеседника - невежливо.


Я Вам ничем не тыкал, и не собирался. Это было бы непробелвежливо с моей стороны.

----------


## sergey

невежливо

----------

Буль (11.05.2013)

----------


## Буль

> невежливо


Не мне Вас учить. Слитно или раздельно?

----------

Ашвария (11.05.2013)

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

Бао, а что же вы относите к "исконной русской кухне", как Вы выражаетесь? Пельмени, лапша и борщ - побоку. Что остается? Или так:  что же было на столе у русских исконного такого?  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Бао, а что же вы относите к "исконной русской кухне", как Вы выражаетесь? Пельмени, лапша и борщ - побоку. Что остается? Или так:  что же было на столе у русских исконного такого?


Репа.

----------

Буль (11.05.2013), Дхармананда (11.05.2013), Нико (11.05.2013)

----------


## Aion

Ольга и Павел Сюткины
Непридуманная история русской кухни

----------


## Нико

> «А в погребах, и на ледниках, и в кладовых хлебы и калачи, сыры и яйца, сметана, лук и чеснок и всякое мясо, свежее и солонина, и рыба свежая и соленая, и пресный мед, и еда готовая, мясная и рыбная, студень и всякий припас съестной, и огурцы, и капуста, свежая и соленая, и репа, и разные овощи, и рыжики, и икра, и рассолы готовые, и морс, и вишни в патоке, и малиновка, и яблоки с грушами, и дыни и арбузы в патоке, лимоны, и сливы, и левашники, и пастилы, и напитки яблочные, и вода брусничная, и вина сухие и горькие, и меды различные, и пиво на меду и простое, и брага – и весь тот запас ведать ключнику»[15].


Это похоже на правду :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Не мне Вас учить.


По-моему, неверно и невежливо пишется слитно.

----------


## Нико

> Калики -- это ну... нищие. Те, которые просили милостыню. См. Википедию
> 
> Им подавали еду, обычно это были остатки, и их вторично разогревали с водой. И называлось это не "суп", а "похлёбка".


Наверное,  я тогда тоже отношусь к данной категории. )

----------


## Буль

> Наверное,  я тогда тоже отношусь к данной категории. )


Калика с компьютером? Хм...  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Калика с компьютером? Хм...


Не, я про суп, который дважды переваривают. ))) Впрочем, сейчас у нас тут гроза с ураганом, света нет, оконные стёкла бы не лопнули....

----------


## Joy

Самая полезная пища - та, которая не вызывает привязанности.
А слова _неправы_ и _невежливо_ в вышеприведенных сообщениях пишутся слитно - не устраивали бы Вы, Бао, из русской грамматики балаган ; )

----------

Bob (11.05.2013), Богдан Б (13.05.2013), Володя Володя (11.05.2013), Джнянаваджра (11.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (11.05.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

На замечание: "Вы написали с ошибкой", -- ответствуй: "Так всегда выглядит в моём написании". (Даниил Хармс) : )

----------

AndyZ (13.05.2013), Joy (13.05.2013), sergey (11.05.2013), Алик (13.05.2013), Богдан Б (13.05.2013), Вишаут (13.05.2013), Денис Евгеньев (11.05.2013), Нико (11.05.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (11.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Самая полезная пища - та, которая не вызывает привязанности.


Да, все невкусное полезно)))

----------

Joy (12.05.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Да, все невкусное полезно)))


Польза зависит от мотивации.

----------


## Joy

> Да, все невкусное полезно)))


=) любите ли Вы шпинат?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.05.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> =) любите ли Вы шпинат?


Как давно я не ел шпината! Он прекрасен.

----------

Joy (13.05.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Шпинат замечателен, но его надо целый мешок, чтобы получилась одна миска вареного шпината. И все это очистить и промыть.

Ем каждые 2 дня. Цхультримчик - прям не знаю, как переслать Вам шпинатику :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Самая полезная пища - та, которая не вызывает привязанности.


А если можешь есть все подряд - что дадут, и все равно, что есть, но при этом вусно - то привязанность? :Smilie: 

И так получается - у меня вокруг все вкусное везде :Smilie: .

----------


## Joy

> Шпинат замечателен, но его надо целый мешок, чтобы получилась одна миска вареного шпината. И все это очистить и промыть.


Варят старые листья - молодой можно сырым есть. Еще полезнее. Беру его с грядки - мою - ем =)




> А если можешь есть все подряд - что дадут, и все равно, что есть, но при этом вусно - то привязанность?


А кто ж знает: может равностность, может глупость. Мотивация - всему голова. 
Я не ем тела чувствующих существ из сострадания, - для меня это как родителей съесть - поэтому никак не ем всё, что дают.

----------

Володя Володя (13.05.2013), Читтадхаммо (14.05.2013)

----------


## Алик

> А если можешь есть все подряд - что дадут, и все равно, что есть, но при этом вусно - то привязанность?
> 
> И так получается - у меня вокруг все вкусное везде.


На мой взгляд - это не привязанность, а нормальное здоровое чувство гоолода  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> =) любите ли Вы шпинат?


Кстати, люблю. )

----------

Joy (15.05.2013)

----------


## Joy

> Кстати, люблю. )


тогда я спокойна за Вас =) видите: и полезное - вкусно.

----------

Нико (15.05.2013)

----------

